
AI Looking to Become Robot Mayor in Tokyo’s Tama City - benryon
https://yellrobot.com/robot-mayor-tokyo/
======
obmelvin
Doesn't that just make the AI's creators the mayor? In this case it literally
does because you can't vote for a robot so citizens must vote for the creator.
But I personally think that it makes more sense to campaign as the person and
make your platform about your system for making policy decisions via
analytics. To claim the AI is the mayor and you are an independent third party
is misleading about the effect the creator has since no AI has exhibited
agency.

I've only read the article, not more, so this campaign could be presented
differently to the Japanese citizens than the article made it seem.

